# Hi I'm Emma :)



## Emmac182 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi all

My names Emma, I'm 25 years old from Oldham. diagnosed with type 2 when I was 17 but been out of control until now. Finally coming to terms with it (big pat on the back!!)


----------



## sean penguin (Mar 14, 2017)

hello emma


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello Emmac from a fellow T2, oldie, who's two years in.


----------



## James 048 (Mar 15, 2017)

Emmac182 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My names Emma, I'm 25 years old from Oldham. diagnosed with type 2 when I was 17 but been out of control until now. Finally coming to terms with it (big pat on the back!!)


Hi Emma 
Warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi Emma 
Welcome aboard, I'm glad to hear you're feeling more in control   We're practically neighbours (I live near Chorley in Lancashire).  That's quite young for a diagnosis so it must have been difficult for you.  We've got some lots of members here with lots of experience so if you've got any questions ask away, alternatively this is also a great place for a rant when it gets you down.


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi Emma, Welcome to this friendly and very helpful forum. I am living in Spain but will soon be moving back to Denton, not far from you.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 15, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi Emma and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Steff (Mar 15, 2017)

Good morning Emma and a warm welcome
Its natural to be in denial I was for ages hated being diagnosed and thought what the hell, but im now behaving and trying to be on an even keel with my diabetes not trying to fight it.


----------



## Emmac182 (Mar 15, 2017)

its so nice to have so much support on here. I feel for years I've been abit neglected I was never told about all the support diabetics can have....I had a bit of a hard time hope you all have a lovely day  xx


----------



## grovesy (Mar 15, 2017)

Although this forum has been around a while it has got alot busier in the last year and a bit. 
Some post regularly then have a break but pop back.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi Emmac, Welcome. How awful that you weren't told about the support as well as being dx with T2 so young.


----------



## Steff (Mar 15, 2017)

Emmac182 said:


> its so nice to have so much support on here. I feel for years I've been abit neglected I was never told about all the support diabetics can have....I had a bit of a hard time hope you all have a lovely day  xx


Aw Emma diabetes can be a very isolating condition, but the fact you have found this forum now means you can have constant support and friendship on tap x


----------



## Emmac182 (Mar 15, 2017)

true...ive been on the straight and narrow for 2 weeks now. blood sugars are still not where they should be. but I was peaking 22-29 back then and im down to averaging about 11 now. slowly but surely getting there


----------



## Emmac182 (Mar 15, 2017)

Jeandp said:


> Hi Emma, Welcome to this friendly and very helpful forum. I am living in Spain but will soon be moving back to Denton, not far from you.


stay in spain!!! England is awful


----------



## Steff (Mar 15, 2017)

Emmac182 said:


> true...ive been on the straight and narrow for 2 weeks now. blood sugars are still not where they should be. but I was peaking 22-29 back then and im down to averaging about 11 now. slowly but surely getting there


Thats a reduction in numbers to be proud of Emma those numbers so high must of been making you feel awful, long may they continue to get better.


----------



## Emmac182 (Mar 15, 2017)

Steff said:


> Thats a reduction in numbers to be proud of Emma those numbers so high must of been making you feel awful, long may they continue to get better.


I felt dreadful......It was that bad I was losing the feeling I my feet. I started suffering with panic attacks and I felt constantly sick. years of neglecting myself has surely taken its toll on my body. im just really struggling to not snack afterwork to much. I've literally changed my whole life around and god im craving crisps and choc like mad!


----------



## Ljc (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi Emma. You've done really well. Trouble is those carbs are so addictive aren't they.


----------



## Emmac182 (Mar 15, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Hi Emma. You've done really well. Trouble is those carbs are so addictive aren't they.


hello....yes im a huge eater! does it get any easier with time? im abit of a crisp monster could quite easily eat 4/5 packets! I've had one bag of hula hoops in 2 weeks though im mega proud.


----------



## Emmac182 (Mar 15, 2017)

Emmac182 said:


> hello....yes im a huge eater! does it get any easier with time? im abit of a crisp monster could quite easily eat 4/5 packets! I've had one bag of hula hoops in 2 weeks though im mega proud.


I take gliclazide 80mg morning and evening and 5mg dapagliflozin


----------



## Ljc (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes it does get easier but it does take time for our tastes to change.


----------



## Bubbsie (Mar 15, 2017)

Emmac182 said:


> true...ive been on the straight and narrow for 2 weeks now. blood sugars are still not where they should be. but I was peaking 22-29 back then and im down to averaging about 11 now. slowly but surely getting there


Hi Emmac...so difficult to feel motivated when you've been dealing with diabetes for so long...and at such a young age...the important thing is you are now and ready to get control.. starting to get those blood sugars down...almost halved in two weeks... great achievement....in answer to your earlier question 'does it get easier'...I believe it does...and it can...with the right support...plenty of that available here...I loved crisps...potatoes...everything that was/is a diabetics nightmare...found it very difficult to give them up...but as those BG's started to come down...that was my incentive to continue to change my diet/lifestyle...as the weight came off I felt like I was starting to regain control...can be so liberating...I wouldn't waste too much time thinking about the previous eight years...concentrate on the next eight years instead...we all understand how difficult it is to get the right kind of support/assistance...not a great deal from my health care providers...like many others on the forum...I read...tested...and came here for advice...so ask as many questions as you need to...anything you feel is relevant...advice & support will be given without judgement or disapproval...now after almost nine months what I do to manage my diabetes has become like second nature...will be interesting to hear about your progress...good luck.


----------



## Emmac182 (Mar 15, 2017)

im actually coping much better than I thought! its going to be so difficult though I lived a life where diabetes wasn't important until I started to feel so poorly sometimes I didn't want to get out of bed.im so used to eating what I want when I want and because I've just suddenly dropped the rubbish the craves are so so strong at the moment. I've joined a gym also....im really unfitt at the moment I get no exercise at all. im getting there  the support on here is fantastic. I've not had much luck with the healthcare team


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello Emma & welcome to the forum. We'll have you back to where you should be in next to no time!


----------



## Bubbsie (Mar 15, 2017)

Emmac182 said:


> im actually coping much better than I thought! its going to be so difficult though I lived a life where diabetes wasn't important until I started to feel so poorly sometimes I didn't want to get out of bed.im so used to eating what I want when I want and because I've just suddenly dropped the rubbish the craves are so so strong at the moment. I've joined a gym also....im really unfitt at the moment I get no exercise at all. im getting there  the support on here is fantastic. I've not had much luck with the healthcare team


Emma many of us here feel we have been let down by our health care team...however...some have had brilliant care from their health care professionals...seems to be a bit of a lottery...you either get lucky...or you don't...mine were awful...told to take these pills...buy a book...okay...off you go...but as I said concentrate on what you are going to do from hereon...I was very similar...ate what I wanted...when I wanted...resented the intrusion of diabetes on my life style...didn't take it seriously for the first 5/6 weeks...then found the forum...from then on managing to get to grips with it...I would caution you against rushing...better to take things at a steady pace...find a routine that is sustainable...one that suits you...I rushed initially to reduce those BG's...found it so difficult...then a member here advised me I could tackle my diabetes in a slower more structured way...from there I have made progress...initially my BG was 17.4...now on average it's 6.1...my weight has dropped dramatically...but it has taken me around nine months to do that... doing it steadily I know  I can continue to improve further...and sustain it...diabetes is a lifelong condition...take your time finding what works for you...you've made a good start...I have no doubt things will get even better for you.


----------



## Ditto (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello Emma. Glad you're getting on top of things.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 16, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Grogg1 (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi Emma, so young to have a diagnosis and glad your head is now in the right place.  You have to find a change to your eating habits that is sustainable and not all about denial.  If you like crisps look for the ones with the lowest carbs and allow as an occasional treat.  My occasional treat is Kinder mini treat bar.  I love chocolate so buy a box of these so if I'm feeling the urge they are there.  Surprising how long a box lasts.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Mar 16, 2017)

Fellow crisp monster here, I've replaced crisps with pork scratchings, zero carbs and sugars


----------



## Emmac182 (Mar 16, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Emma many of us here feel we have been let down by our health care team...however...some have had brilliant care from their health care professionals...seems to be a bit of a lottery...you either get lucky...or you don't...mine were awful...told to take these pills...buy a book...okay...off you go...but as I said concentrate on what you are going to do from hereon...I was very similar...ate what I wanted...when I wanted...resented the intrusion of diabetes on my life style...didn't take it seriously for the first 5/6 weeks...then found the forum...from then on managing to get to grips with it...I would caution you against rushing...better to take things at a steady pace...find a routine that is sustainable...one that suits you...I rushed initially to reduce those BG's...found it so difficult...then a member here advised me I could tackle my diabetes in a slower more structured way...from there I have made progress...initially my BG was 17.4...now on average it's 6.1...my weight has dropped dramatically...but it has taken me around nine months to do that... doing it steadily I know  I can continue to improve further...and sustain it...diabetes is a lifelong condition...take your time finding what works for you...you've made a good start...I have no doubt things will get even better for you.


Thanks I hope this time I stick to it......I did my sugars this morning they were at 6. I don't think I've ever seen them this low


----------



## Emmac182 (Mar 16, 2017)

Anthony Stirrat said:


> Fellow crisp monster here, I've replaced crisps with pork scratchings, zero carbs and sugars


I've just had some pork scratchings I couldn't help myself! It's hard st night after work when I'm at home


----------



## trophywench (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi Emma - PLAN to do something with your evening that will keep your hands busy.  Laugh at me if you want to, but I always found dressmaking, knitting and crocheting a brill way to keep myself out of the biscuit tin and crisp packet.  Plus of course not having much spare money it also gave me nice things to wear.  Or, if you can draw anything recognisable - teach yourself to watercolour paint.  Or calligraphy.   Or start typing a novel.  Or start looking to see if anyone in your area is roughly the same age and in the same boat - get out of the house and get together.

Or anything !!  LOL  I admit failure though when I finally decided to read Les Miserables.  Just couldn't get into the book whatsoever though I can have a damn good weep at either the musical or the film.  Oooh - adult tap-dancing lessons - bloody hilarious and ace good fun - and the reason I was reminded to say that was because 'Master of the House' was one of the tunes we tapped to.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome, Emma.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 17, 2017)

Emma.  Quiet a few of us eat pork scratchings , unless you need to lose weight a few are fine. 
They are scrumptious aren't they


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 17, 2017)

I eat pork scratchings regularly & I'm still losing weight.  It's mad, really as I have been overweight since my early 20's & just couldn't lose weight on standard low fat diets.  Now I've lost 4 stone in the past 18 months & im sure I now eat more fat than I used to.  Or maybe I don't.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 17, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I eat pork scratchings regularly & I'm still losing weight.  It's mad, really as I have been overweight since my early 20's & just couldn't lose weight on standard low fat diets.  Now I've lost 4 stone in the past 18 months & im sure I now eat more fat than I used to.  Or maybe I don't.


Beware i have just broke a crown having a pork scacthing!


----------



## LucyLoo (Mar 17, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Hi Emma - PLAN to do something with your evening that will keep your hands busy.  Laugh at me if you want to, but I always found dressmaking, knitting and crocheting a brill way to keep myself out of the biscuit tin and crisp packet.  Plus of course not having much spare money it also gave me nice things to wear.  Or, if you can draw anything recognisable - teach yourself to watercolour paint.  Or calligraphy.   Or start typing a novel.  Or start looking to see if anyone in your area is roughly the same age and in the same boat - get out of the house and get together.
> 
> Or anything !!  LOL  I admit failure though when I finally decided to read Les Miserables.  Just couldn't get into the book whatsoever though I can have a damn good weep at either the musical or the film.  Oooh - adult tap-dancing lessons - bloody hilarious and ace good fun - and the reason I was reminded to say that was because 'Master of the House' was one of the tunes we tapped to.



I think this is a really good suggestion. 

My Mum taught me to knit and cross-stitch when I was a child, but as you grow into teenage-hood all that sort of thing becomes very uncool  however as an adult, I've recently had my Mum busy refreshing me and to be honest I am really enjoying it.....I had forgotten how relaxing it is.

It's one of those things that you can just sit and get on with and before you know it, hours have passed.  But it's much more relaxing (for me anyway) than using say a tablet or device to play games and stuff.....that just stresses me out because I don't have the patience lol   It may not be the coolest hobby in the world, but who cares haha 

EDITED TO ADD: How old do I feel reading this back!! lololololol


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm already in trouble in another place for mentioning someone's youngness.
I'm 53.


LucyLoo said:


> How old do I feel reading this back!! lololololol


----------



## trophywench (Mar 17, 2017)

When I was knitting something with long rows - I loved something exciting eg a suspense drama on telly - I knitted MUCH faster!  My husband used to say he always knew even if he wasn't watching whatever, when it got to an exciting bit by that  - then the needles would completely stop when we got to the OMG bit where the body is found or eg the shower scene in Psycho LOL

I saved knitting eg the backs of cardis for the night when The Sweeney was on !


----------



## James 048 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi Emma .
Hope your continuing with the good work to get yourself back on track . We are all watching you now so you can't slip back lol . 
Hope you and your family have a pleasant weekend.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 17, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Beware i have just broke a crown having a pork scacthing!


I have a crown that keeps falling out.  I glue it back in myself.  Got the proper Glass Ionomer stuff.  Dentist told  me where to get it from.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 17, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I have a crown that keeps falling out.  I glue it back in myself.  Got the proper Glass Ionomer stuff.  Dentist told  me where to get it from.


Unfortunately mine won't be that easily fixed, I suspect it might have to come out.


----------



## Chris300185 (Mar 17, 2017)

Emmac182 said:


> I felt dreadful......It was that bad I was losing the feeling I my feet. I started suffering with panic attacks and I felt constantly sick. years of neglecting myself has surely taken its toll on my body. im just really struggling to not snack afterwork to much. I've literally changed my whole life around and god im craving crisps and choc like mad!


I know how you feel! Only dianosed on wednesday, been shopping on saturday and my fave cakes are shouting at me from the kitchen


----------



## Emmac182 (Mar 18, 2017)

Chris300185 said:


> I know how you feel! Only dianosed on wednesday, been shopping on saturday and my fave cakes are shouting at me from the kitchen


Stay away from the cakes


----------



## Chris300185 (Mar 18, 2017)

I might wire them up to the mains so i can't touch them lol Doing well though, no cake, choc, biscuits or anything like that so far.


----------

